# Hurt Toe :( (Pic Heavy)



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I was at a dinner party and my parents were home. The dogs went into my room and scared Finn. My dad said he was flapping so he "checked" him and he seemed fine. I got home and he had a cut on his front big toe. It was already scabbed but it was a pretty big cut. We took him to the family owned bird store we got him from and they said he probably didnt break it. They think he is trying not to bend it so the scab doesnt break open. He doesnt seem in pain when I touch it but he tries to keep pressure off it. I started to put neosporin on it today. They said dont bother bringing him to the vet since they will not do anything for it other than let it heal. Here is a pic of the trooper.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










They are from two days ago and its looking slightly better.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

keep an eye on him as he might start to peck at it, especially as the scab flakes off... hopefully it is just a cut with a scab and it makes it difficult for him to bend his toe... he does appear to be leaning on the other leg though... he should be able to stand on it soon?


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

He selectivly bends in, in his carrier cage he was climbing upside down like a nut at the store. He doesnt peck at it. The most the vets can do is wrap it and I read that causes them to pick at it and hurt their toes more. Since it is not dislocated, they really cant help him. Otherwise, he acts normal but just takes "breaks" putting pressure on it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless hope it gets better  I take it males are just bonkers cookie acts like a nut sometimes too


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Poor Finn 
It looks sore but should heal. Keep an eye on it for infection etc but otherwise he should be fine. A housemate of mine once slammed a door which had my tiel asleep on the top. I ran her toe under a cold tap straight away and it barely even bruised. They are hardy little things, bless 'em


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah he is a spaz. How he cut it I have no clue since there is nothing dangerously sharp in his cage haha. The males are crazy little ones. He is doing better and it just needs time to heal I think. I have a towel at the bottom of the cage since he falls a lot and I wanted it to hurt less. When he falls, I go look and he is running back and forth at the bottom of his cage with his crest straight up waiting for mommy to come to the rescue.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

awww...poor little buddy, you mentioned that he falls a lot, this is due to the sore toe right? I mean he was not doing that before the injury, I hope.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i bought a store bought bird anti septic creme for when tsuka bit dally's toe. the injury was just the same. its the brand 8 in 1 for birds and its got aloe vera in it and it keeps it clean and prevents infection. it works. i use it for most injuries that are minor.

see


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Let me rephrase, when I go into the room he gets super excited and tries to fly throuh the bars to me and since his wings are clipped he falls.DallyTsuka, thanks I will try to get that it sounds like a good item to have. Sorry I made it litteraly sound like he just roles off his perch daily LOL.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Awww, poor Finn. When Ducky was about his age he freaked in his cage and tore a toenail off. It bled like crazy, and he was very weak. We were able to get the bleeding stopped, and wrapped his little foot. I was a vet tech for awhile and did a pretty good job  Anyway, I was worried terribly about it, but after a good night's rest, Ducky was climbing with his wrapped foot the very next day! Within three days he was fighting having his foot treated and wrapped, and sure enough, a scab and new nail were already growing. His foot looked normal within 2 weeks. I was shocked how quickly he healed. Finn's toe looks normally aligned and it sounds like you did all you could. I'm sure he'll be fine


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you! The day it happened I was so scared because I thought he had broken it. Now I realized he is just fine and is on his way to healing. It couldnt have been that bad since there was no blood on the newspaper so I hope it looks worse than it is.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, I hope it was not caused buy the doggies tooth which can be quite dangerous for birds.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I know it wasnt that, the dogs are too short to reach his cage on the stand even when they jump!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

birdlover4life said:


> I know it wasnt that, the dogs are too short to reach his cage on the stand even when they jump!


Thats good  Dogs and cats mouths and even ours can be very dangerous to our birdies.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Another thing you can put on the cut is Tumeric...the spice. Mix up some into a paste and smear on the cut. It also acts as an antibiotic to work against infections. Also a full spectrum light or Vita light is good exposure on injuries to help heal them. The lighting acts as a natural disinfectant.

Here is a little info on Tumeric:

It has excellent anti-inflamatory properties, and is a good supplement when a bird has pain such as from an injury gout. It can be sprinkled on any foods the bird will eat, or applied directly on the injury.

It is a great antioxident and can act as a natual source of presservative in foods like birdy breads. The antioxidants also reduce free radicals in the body.

It also helps to alleviate nausea, such as a baby that has crop problems and is vomitting back up food. Ginger is also good for this too.

If tumeric is applied to the skin, such when there is an injury, *in combination with exposure to sunlight or full-spectrum light* it can have strong antibacterial properties.


----------

